# My stereo box



## boogieandbride (Feb 10, 2009)

I finaly finished it!!! I have been working to get it done by the Nats. 

I will post pics of it with the snorkles done and the radio mounted soon.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice. What kind of speakers did u get?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

looks good!!!:bigok:


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Paint turned out real close looks sharp.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks good and loud.:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks sick! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

nice work:bigok:


----------



## boogieandbride (Feb 10, 2009)

Here it is finished, I used the Sony XPLOD speakers and a JVC head unit.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

chub!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yup, that's some nice work right there.


----------



## boogieandbride (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank Yall for all the compliments!!

Now I have to go in and redo my signature to say I have tunes and I am snorkeled!


----------

